# To clip the ears, or not..



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I personally would not. Even with a mask, dirt and debris can still get into the ear canal and cause an infection. At the local level I don't see a need. I would do as you did before: trim up what sticks out. But it is up to YOU!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Not. If there is any sticky gunk maybe snip it out but as a rule no. I just wipe with a damp cloth then dry.


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

*Giggles* I would be the worst show person ever.. I would show up with my horse very very clean, well groomed, at least in my way of thinking.. I'd give it a bath, shine them up as best I can, make sure the fierier seen them recently.. I might braid the tail down to the end of the stalk and stop, letting the rest of the tail hang free, but that would be about it. You could not pay me to trim it's nose, its ears, or cut its mane real short.. >.< I like horse whiskers, they tickle, make me laugh, they help the horse sense things. I like its fuzzy ears! They feel neat. They keep out the bugs. And I like flowing tails and flowing manes! A loose tail helps them swat flies. And to see a horse with a pretty tail and mane running free is the most beautiful thing to me ever! I'd be a horrible show ring person! I wouldn't be cut out for it. Trying to imagine a judges face when they seen my horse in a show ring makes me laugh. 

I don't have anything against show people. I would like to learn more about it really. I'm looking forward to going to my first horse show this upcoming October. But I do know myself. I know I would be terrible at it. lol I wish you all the best! And good luck.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

For a local show, I would not clean clip the ears. The fuzzy hair helps to keep out bugs and dirt.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I was always taught to groom as if I was going to the World or US Championships for every single show, regardless of rating. So, I would clip, bathe, touch up, braid, band or whatever is normal for the classes you're in. I've always been taught that to do any less is disrespectful of the judge and the show. So, totally up to you and how you feel about the grooming.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I was always taught to groom as if I was going to the World or US Championships for every single show, regardless of rating. So, I would clip, bathe, touch up, braid, band or whatever is normal for the classes you're in. I've always been taught that to do any less is disrespectful of the judge and the show. So, totally up to you and how you feel about the grooming.


This is exactly where I get torn. I was always taught that too. I remember several summers of 90 degree horse show days. One time a friend of mine took her show coat off at the beginning of the class (the was an announcement that they were waving coats) and my trainer REAMED her. When working as a groom/isnstructor at the shows for people with disabilities we pulled out all the stops, everyone was clipped, braided and spiffed up to the nines. 

I want to look the part, especially because the people I'll be showing against at my tiny local show go to much larger regional and breed shows. At the same time my horse lives very practically. She is outside 24/7 in a backyard that boarders a state park. I mostly trail ride her, though now we are working in the arena.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Trim the outside of the ears, fold them in half and trim what sticks out. No need to clip the inside, but do pull the mane.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This was going to be my suggestion.

I completely agree with @DreamCatcherArabians -- I think it's disrespectful not to do full turnout.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

You could not pay me to remove the sensitive vibrissae from my horse's face, or the natural bug and dirt protection from her ears. Tidy and clean, yes, shaven and oiled like a porno model, no. 

But then I'm an old fart who never was in step with anything yet, there's no saving me now.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

It's one thing to have a horse spit and polished if he lives in a stall, but some of those hairs and whiskers that are normally clipped can be critical for horse out on pasture to be safe and deterring insects from getting into the ears. A horse can look neat and cared for with ears folded and long hairs clipped if the rest of the turn out is spit and polished. Those who show at the higher, regional or national level often use local shows for training so may not to the work of the turn out that they would at larger shows.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Prairie, they certainly do! Everything from the fake tails to clipped ears.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Apparently it depends on where you live since in this area the small local shows are used by our serious regional and national showers for practice and the horse is not turned out like at the bigger shows.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Even at top levels (at least ime, I don't pretend to know top levels of every single discipline!) they are getting away from trimming excess hair that is "necessary". Do trim the ear, fold at trim anything sticking out, shape it, etc, do NOT trim the inside. I'm all for trimming and like a clean cut look myself, but unless completely body clipping don't do it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Slide, it's totally up to you. You've been to your shows and know how everyone is turned out. Down here, if I don't show up looking like I"m going to the World, I may as well save my money and stay home. I suppose, if it's just for training, you can enter as "schooling only" and just do the make 'em clean but not go all out thing. Even in the So. Cal Desert where I grew up, we never took our coats off nor our chaps, no matter how hot it got or if the judge said we could. My trainers then would have snatched me off my horse so fast my head would have come off. Now? If I go to a small local show and the weather is like it's been all week, yeah, I'd ride in my chonies if the judge gave the ok. As I get older, I'm more willing to let some things slide.

About the ears, does her fly mask have ears or no? If no, I'm inclined to say trim the raggedy stuff and make 'em neat but don't take away everything. If yes, then whatever you feel like doing.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Her fly masks do have ears. Maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case I just won't do it again. I just did some Facebook stalking and it looks like everyone else's horses have clipped ears. Looks like I'll be keeping up with the Jones'!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SlideStop said:


> Her fly masks do have ears. Maybe I'll give it a try. Worst case I just won't do it again. I just did some Facebook stalking and it looks like everyone else's horses have clipped ears. Looks like I'll be keeping up with the Jones'!


Have you ever clipped her ears before this time? Cloney HATED the hair falling back down into his, so I would put cotton balls in his ears, they'd help muffle the sound and when I pulled them out, the hair came with. Made Cloney a lot easier to clip.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would clip them, but not clean them out completely down to skin level
My horses also live outside, and I have shown with horses that go to the Worlds. Has not prevented me from going Grand champion in halter, or earning RoMS and high points in performance events
I also don't sand hooves, nor apply hoof polish. If one did 'everything' those pros did, then one would also shoe yearlings for halter classes!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Have you ever clipped her ears before this time? Cloney HATED the hair falling back down into his, so I would put cotton balls in his ears, they'd help muffle the sound and when I pulled them out, the hair came with. Made Cloney a lot easier to clip.


No, not in a long time at least. I'll try the cotton balls though! That's a good idea.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

This is as much as I clip ears. Will need to scan a close up, for you to see better


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I always grew up where you shaved the whiskers off the nose, folded the ears to trim the outside, and shaved the shorter hairs on a tail (like, raise the tail up and clip any that didn't flow with the rest of it.) Now, I don't clip my horse's nose. I do trim the ears and bridle path, and neaten up the fetlocks. But, my mare lives outside 24/7. Only time she is in a stall is when she is at a show. It also hasn't stopped us from winning multiple championships. Though, only at rated shows. Showing at Regionals next weekend, but not planning on trimming her whiskers. My mare is accident prone enough with the whiskers intact :lol:


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

This time I didn't have time to clip her ears fully out because missy sassy pants who ties to anything pulled off (in all fairness the lead was only looped around the fence) and rolled in the sand like she was being swarmed by bees! Crazy mare! 

I'm trying to convince myself to get rid of the mane. Funny, I have a buzz cut myself and my motto is "it's just hair, it grows back".... With the horse not so much!


----------

